# Fish



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I use sardines packed in water. You can also use most fish I would think. I think there is an issue with salmon, but white fish, cod, flounder, perch, etc. as I can't think of fish right now should be fine.


----------



## Holly's Mum (Oct 4, 2014)

My girl loves fish! I've given her half a sardine (tinned in oil), poached cod, canned tuna (in water) and bits of salmon on occasions. She even had a bit of crab when we were in Cornwall recently! I think you can give them most fish, oily fish can be a bit rich but is very good for them.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have lots of salmon up here. Our dogs love any part. So they always get the skins. When we go rafting we find lots of old carcasses on shore. The dogs love eating them like potato chips! Never can have just one.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you use canned fish (sardines, salmon, etc) beware the sodium content. You can buy sardines packed in water, no salt added.


----------



## BenP (Mar 28, 2009)

I think cod is one of the best for dogs. Fish like (fresh) tuna and salmon, one has to wonder about the mercury levels. 

I found a list of fish and the nutrients etc. and decided that cod was one of the better choices.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

hotel4dogs said:


> If you use canned fish (sardines, salmon, etc) beware the sodium content. You can buy sardines packed in water, no salt added.


Yes, I give Bentley the sardines packed in water and he will eat them on occasions. I feed him Blue Wilderness-Salmon and have found that he loves his kibble if I put fish oil - omega 3 on it. I am not sure how many capsules a day he should have. I am using 2-3. Any suggestion?:wavey:


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Alaska7133 said:


> We have lots of salmon up here. Our dogs love any part. So they always get the skins. When we go rafting we find lots of old carcasses on shore. The dogs love eating them like potato chips! Never can have just one.


Oooooh not good. Dogs can get Salmon poisoning if they eat too much raw salmon. You can let them have a little bit once in a while but don't let them go to the buffet and pig out.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

What about salmon based dog foods? Do they have the same issue with Mercury?


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

Thor has been on fish based food for 8 months and if has been great for him. The balance of nutrients is controlled in this case and it's probably not an issue unless there is an allergy. Anyways Salmon is among the low mercury level fish. There is some concern with farmed Salmon but wild is good.


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> What about salmon based dog foods? Do they have the same issue with Mercury?


Reputable and quality pet food companies will test their salmon for mercury levels before incorporating into their recipes to make sure they are safe. If you aren't sure if your company tests for it, just pick up the phone and ask them. If they dodge your question, you might want to reconsider which company's salmon based food you feed.


----------



## name44 (Nov 21, 2014)

I give my dog the juice from wild pacific salmon cans, squeeze it over his food and he gobbles it up. Local vet said it wasn't harmful and had if anything a lot of good things, just not to do it everyday.

I give him some leftovers sometimes of local fresh caught atlantic salmon/charr and trout. We roast it in the oven with some extra virgin olive oil and dill, a pinch of lemon.


----------

